# Color of Honey



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

It is all dependant on what the girls are foraging on.

Light honey is prized for some reason. Some darn good honey is dark.


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

I was used to buying my honey yellow, and this year being my first to harvest, some came out green! I got pics if you want to see.

Danny


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

That should be a great St. Patrick's Day seller!


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

My bees are bringing in green honey right now too. I believe mine is from creosote bush.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Green honey now that sounds different>it all depends on what is blooming and what the bees want to work the most.I do know it is a good selling point at a place where you set up and people can see the honey.Many people ask why there are different colors.Then when you explain most buy some honey works out great.


----------



## Dannny (Mar 23, 2005)

im pretty sure they are chive blossoms.


----------

